# Buying a car in Italy



## Isobelann

I would like to buy a used left hand drive car to use in Italy. I intend to become a resident but probably not for about 6 months. Does anyone have any tips about the best way to do this? Someone suggested maybe buying a car in France and then registering it later in Italy. Any help appreciated thanks.


----------



## sgtanne

*buying a car in Italy*



Isobelann said:


> I would like to buy a used left hand drive car to use in Italy. I intend to become a resident but probably not for about 6 months. Does anyone have any tips about the best way to do this? Someone suggested maybe buying a car in France and then registering it later in Italy. Any help appreciated thanks.


I just went onto an expat France site..my husband and I are moving to Ravello in May of 2012..he wanted to buy a used Renault in France and then drive to Italy..from what I can see you must live in France to do that...so ???


----------



## incalabria

To buy a car or scooter in Italy, you will need an Italian identity card.

The shortest route to obtaining a "Carta di Identita'" is to apply for "Residenza Elettiva" which is a residence permit aimed at retired people with own funds or with a pension. They will ask for proof that you have 12.000 euro in a bank account (to support 2 people) or ask for a statement of you pension issuing institution.

Once you have Italian ID you can buy a car or motorbike. 

There is currently no reason to postpone becoming a resident as you can, at least for a while, be resident in two countries. Also in the EU systems are not yet linked up ....

Hope this helps,

Dennis.


----------



## Steve&Bev

Dennis~

You said one would need to show a bank balance of 12000 euros or a pension income for a residency card. Do you happen to know if that is the same minimum requirement needed to get an extended visa?? I've looked everywhere trying to find out what meets the requirement to demonstrate "sufficient funds."


----------



## incalabria

I believe it now varies from council to council, to be sure check with the comune you intend registering with.


----------



## Steve&Bev

Thanks! That makes me feel a little more hopeful. Read what I just posted in a new thread about "substantial revenue."


----------



## whitebeach

incalabria said:


> To buy a car or scooter in Italy, you will need an Italian identity card.
> 
> The shortest route to obtaining a "Carta di Identita'" is to apply for "Residenza Elettiva" which is a residence permit aimed at retired people with own funds or with a pension. They will ask for proof that you have 12.000 euro in a bank account (to support 2 people) or ask for a statement of you pension issuing institution.
> 
> Once you have Italian ID you can buy a car or motorbike.
> 
> There is currently no reason to postpone becoming a resident as you can, at least for a while, be resident in two countries. Also in the EU systems are not yet linked up ....
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Dennis.


Is this the same if one has a UK passport?


----------



## incalabria

Yes, UK and EU citizens will need Italian ID to buy a vehicle in Italy.


----------



## Joppa

Steve&Bev said:


> Dennis~
> 
> You said one would need to show a bank balance of 12000 euros or a pension income for a residency card. Do you happen to know if that is the same minimum requirement needed to get an extended visa?? I've looked everywhere trying to find out what meets the requirement to demonstrate "sufficient funds."


No you need much more than that. EU mandates a minimum income for EU citizens to live in another member state, at a level just above the trigger level for welfare payments. The exact figure is left to individual state. 

In your case, the individual consulate where you apply for your visa will have an indicative non-work income level comfortably in excess of the minimum stipulated for EU citizens.


----------



## valentinam

Hi,

you need to be a resident in Italy if you want to buy a car on your name. This also applies to car insurance.
I just moved back from the UK, where I am still a resident, and was not able to buy a car under my name as well as buying a car insurance under my name, because on my Italian ID I've got my UK address.
Luckily I am from here, so I put everything on my mother's name....


----------



## sgtanne

*buying a car in Italy*



valentinam said:


> Hi,
> 
> you need to be a resident in Italy if you want to buy a car on your name. This also applies to car insurance.
> I just moved back from the UK, where I am still a resident, and was not able to buy a car under my name as well as buying a car insurance under my name, because on my Italian ID I've got my UK address.
> Luckily I am from here, so I put everything on my mother's name....




thanks very much..


----------



## Isobelann

Thanks for all this helpful info. I am now applying for residency in Italy and I am currently driving a lhd car on English plates which I brought over from the UK. Does anyone know whether I will need to change the registration and how much that costs?


----------



## sim0670

I have just bought an Italian car and yes I needed to be in residence here and show my carta identita. 
I managed to do my insurance in USA through Clements. They saved me hundreds of euros. My original quote was 3000 euro with an Italian broker( Yeah Right) as if!!, which eventually became 1200 euro online. Clements quoted just over 800 euro and I can pay in installments at no extra cost. The process was easy and they called me back to do all the paperwork. I received to temp binder straight away and within 3 weeks I have received all the correct paper work in Italian via email. The policy is all in English too. 

If only everything in Italy was so easy.

Still getting over the cost of changing the ownership of the car!!!!!!!!! What a rip off at 285 euro. 2 mins in an office , 3 signatures. Done! Talk about having your pants down..... god bless the dvla


----------

